# ecu code 14



## fishfearme (Jul 30, 2009)

New speed sensor and gear(from Nissan) for 95v6 4x4 manual. Speedo working fine and can drive about 3 or 4 miles on rural roads before check engine light and error code 14. 

Clear the code and go straight to the highway, no codes untill I come off(about 18 miles) and start driving in the city,then the check engine light comes on. It usually comes on moments before I need to shift up to 4th, or about 3100 rpms and 35 mph. I have had this scenario all week. 

Clear code in am and drive to work via highway, no check engine light. Get off and start to hit stop lights and slower speeds, check engine light and code 14. No loose connections at speed sensor or corrosion at coil end. Connection was good at back of speedo board. Good connections at ecu Any ideas??????? 

Thanks for any info


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you say it is new ..
it is prollie defective...


----------

